# Abstract one



## Aga (Dec 22, 2004)

...painted quite a long time ago *cough* no, not too long time ago actually... I was around 15 at the time...


----------



## Niki (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice texture and I like the colors too.


----------



## Aga (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Niki.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice one Aga ;-)


----------

